# What is this?



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

I found this website that sell odesy stuff. There prices are extremely cheap. Is odesy a cheap brand? Cause they have this metal halide/cp kit for 160 bucks!
http://www.aquatraders.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=308


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

i thought that was like a stock brand but mabye im wrong.


----------



## dave12678 (Jan 24, 2007)

damn I wish I would have seen this a week ago =/


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Job/Oddysea is junk. It is really garbage and should be illegal to import.

There are thousands of stories of Jebo equipment starting fires so they changed the name to Oddysea. There is a much better dealer out of California that sells MH on Ebay and online. They build them themselves for a great price and use quality parts. I think it's called AquaCave.

Ask me anything about Jebo Oddysea and I can give you honest answers. A friend of mine is a wholesaler for the crapola and has been sued several times because of failed merchandise. As he says, the profit is to good to stop selling it. None of it is UL listed. If a website says it is, they are lying. I know for a fact that the equipment does not come with instructions or any certifications. Retailers can buy stickers from China that look like UL tags and also print their own instructions if any are given.


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

Just Remember, as with nearly everything else in life, 

You Get What You Pay For!


----------



## dave12678 (Jan 24, 2007)

http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/index.php?cPath=71&osCsid=0328ac2e4c34980a832ce99b2776017c

I will let you know about my combo when I get it  

Here is a link about this fixture 

http://reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1037172


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

> Just Remember, as with nearly everything else in life,
> 
> You Get What You Pay For!


Thats true with the new. 

Sometimes not with the used


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

wow, after reading that link from rc that fixture doesent sound too bad. They all had relly good things to say about it.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that the Ebay seller and Catalina are the same company. I remember when my friend ordered his Ebay lights, he went back to the Catalina site to get the number. Look back through my posts and you'll see I've been telling you all about them for months.


----------

